# huron river at huroc park



## salmonguy10 (Dec 24, 2011)

I was wondering how good the steelies were hitting at the dam? anyone that knows please post. thanks


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I went last weekend and didn't catch anything only two guys had fish that were float fishing the other side, they got there earlier. It seems that fish hit better in the morning and night. I caught a small male steelhead drifting a fly by the dam a few weeks ago. It was raining lightly and the water was high. But yeah the float fisherman usally catch fish, just come early and fish usally hit at that time.


----------



## salmonguy10 (Dec 24, 2011)

thanks I think I'll give it a whirl this weekend


----------

